# Making a group with people that make music.



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 5, 2020)

So recently (like 10 minutes ago) I made a Megalovania remix. I was thinking about posting it on youtube or somewhere. I realised that uploding it on soundcloud or youtube wouldnt make people listen to it...

The point is I want to make music that someone would listen to (dubstep, chillstep, Trip Hop, Tropical House, Future Bass etc.)... I dont know how to advertise my music and do anything.. I want to make a group (like GameChops) with 3-10 people that would upload the tracks on the youtube channal or other places. With more people producing, lets say 1 track every day, more people would hear it! So... I have no idea how to start it or do anything... So I'm asking you guys:
Is this a good idea?


----------



## 2a03fox (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd be down to try! I write techno, speedcore, and chiptune.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Mar 28, 2020)

We have 2 then!


2a03fox said:


> I'd be down to try! I write techno, speedcore, and chiptune.


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Apr 1, 2021)

:O are you still looking for more folks to join? I make electronic music & piano pieces


----------

